

Snowden live meeting with Amnesty and Human Rights Watch - panzerboy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/12/edward-snowden-to-meet-amnesty-and-human-rights-watch-at-moscow-airport-live-coverag

======
ramblerman
God, what's wrong with the US these days. As a European I find myself rooting
for Russia, an odd experience, yet I'm not alone. Obama's silence in the whole
matter really strengthens my contempt for the man.

